

Ask HN: Starting on a new project, what programming language to use? - mahesh_gkumar

Hey Guys,<p>I have good experience with Java, Javascript, HTML and actionscript. I have dabbled in ruby,nodejs, scala, clojure, lisp and lots of other languages. I am going to start building out a new web application. I was thinking about building out the web application with a new language, so that I can get a deeper understanding of it. So what is the best language and framework for a java guy?
======
Mikechaos
I was in the exact situation two days ago. "Okay, time to start a new project.
Okay let's see what options I have.. Maybe about 32 is a good approximation" I
love learning new languages, studying different construct, different concepts.
I get so much from studying or overviewing a language I might never use to
actually write code with. I also like my side project being spaces where I can
affort to try different 'exotic' things. So I started surfing, got to
CoffeeScript, NodeJs or CoffeeScript and ruby (my last project was in
AngularJS (javascript, no coffee) on top of Sinatra (Ruby). Loved it. Most
recommand it.) Then it started being more Esoteric : Nemerle, Dart, factor
(really interesting!! most recommand to at least check it out :
[http://factorcode.org/littledan/dls.pdf](http://factorcode.org/littledan/dls.pdf)),
etc. But at one point (I was in a bus), it became clear. Clojure is the
solution. Didn't know much about it, couple of really interesting article had
made me keep a mental note on it. So I started digging into. Found love. \-
Efficient Macros (way cleaner than Common Lisp) \- Incredible data-structures
(Not just an other Lisp) \- Active and growing Community \- Can be purely
functional \- Walk-in documentation (Rich Hickey is made to explain how great
things he does are. I mean reading is doc is like an all-around course on
developper's best practices) \- Full application in one language (Clojure and
ClojureScript count as one. Heh.) \- It's made by Rich Hickey. (Just joking..
Ha.) \- Supports Concurrency out of the box.

It won over CoffeeScript and NodeJS.. mostly because I already knew Javascript
too well. Didn't felt I would get that "deeper understanding", as you mention,
I was searching for. It won over CoffeeScript and Ruby (I didn't do that much
ruby at all, though I love every line I've written in it).. Because.. well
it's a Lisp! Deeper understanding of Lisp is a no-choice toward skills I'm
seeking to acquire (Out-lined, partially, in On-Lisp, pg).

So there I am, studying Clojure and sharing my exciting discoveries. Hope the
list you've given wasn't the exclusive list of language you want to use. I
would vote Clojure anyway.

------
mvts
Well, I'll just be the one to say it: PHP

EDIT: Framework... maybe F3 or Codeigniter, whatever floats your boat.

------
Nurdok
I develop web apps with Python + Django, and I enjoy every minute of it.

